# Converter Noise???



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a noise coming from my WFCO conv. It's a high pitched squeal almost like a whistle. It goes away when i turn the conv. circuit breaker off or turn on a light. Any thoughts?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Its normal. They all do it.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine doesn't.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ours does too...it sounds like a cooling fan or something


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

A squeal is *not* normal - it should just be a low whirring sound from the cooling fan. I got rid of mine in the Outback (switched to a Xantrax w/ charger), but now I'm right back in WFCO hell again! Oh well, it's not that bad.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine only makes noise if the load is high, ie many lights on and when intially charging. If the noise goes away when you turn lights on it's something different. Have the dealer check it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually the WFCO is a very good converter. The whistle NORMAL and TYPICAL and is due to the converter not making up its mind on which voltage to use for charging at that point in time. When you turn on the lights it puts a load on it and helps kick it to the correct voltage.

This noise will normally go away once the converter gets some hours on it and you have cycled the battery a few times.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> This noise will normally go away once the converter gets some hours on it and you have cycled the battery a few times.


Good to know. And I am looking forward to this day! Keep reminding myself it will be better than slamming doors in a hotel.

E


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My converter does the same thing at times when I have a light load, but goes away when ever I turn on more lights. This WFCO converter works OK but is cheaply made, I get a ton of RF noise, get a lot of interference in my TV on certain channels and forget running a Ham rig in the trailer when the converter is running. I need to remove it and install some heavy filters or buy a better designed/made converter.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

max86 said:


> I have a noise coming from my WFCO conv. It's a high pitched squeal almost like a whistle. It goes away when i turn the conv. circuit breaker off or turn on a light. Any thoughts?


I know exactly what sound you are talking about. It isn't very loud but just high pitched. Definitely not the fan. I had that same sound coming from my WFCO converter on the Cougar I had. It didn't seem to cause any problems, besides a headache.







When I had my Cougar in for some warranty work, that was on my list but, of course, it didn't make the sound when they had it. When I brought it back home, it was still gone. It came back on my next camping trip though.







Who knows what causes it. I was very happy to not hear this sound on my new Outback. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Its normal. They all do it. Had mine replaced the new one did the same thing!!!!!!! Drink more beer the sound goes away!!!!


----------

